# Nuvem estranha?



## ecobcg (21 Out 2012 às 14:17)

Estava aqui a vasculhar umas fotos do dia 28-09-2012, e reparei numa pequena "nuvem"? estranha numa das fotos. Alguém tem alguma opinião sobre isto? Ainda pensei que pudesse ser qualquer coisa na lente, mas tirei uma série de fotos com poucos segundos de intervalo, e no mesmo local, não voltou a aparecer mais nada... 

Fotos original:








Crop da foto original:






Ainda pensei numa pequena funnel cloud... mas não me parece!
Alguma opinião?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2012 às 14:40)

Poderá ter sido algum erro de processamento da foto por parte da máquina, que terá distorcido esse segmento levando a esse efeito. Ou então um efeito de luz qualquer, não sei. Porque esse "pedaço da foto" não dá nada com resto.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2012 às 14:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Poderá ter sido algum erro de processamento da foto por parte da máquina, que terá distorcido esse segmento levando a esse efeito. Ou então um efeito de luz qualquer, não sei.



A foto foi tirada em RAW... e já apresenta a dita forma mesmo em RAW, ainda antes de a processar para jpeg...

Talvez uma gota de chuva na lente...? Mas a foto seguinte já não tem...


----------



## CptRena (21 Out 2012 às 20:44)

Aliens!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2012 às 22:49)

CptRena disse:


> Aliens!



Lol!
Não será essa a explicação que ando à procura! 

Queria era perceber o que poderia ter causado este efeito! Algo na lente, ...etc...


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2012 às 00:42)

Muito provavelmente, um pássaro em voo. E a avaliar pelas dimensões e côr, diria... um pardal. As fracas condições de iluminação no momento influenciaram a velocidade de captura da foto, aumentando o tempo de recolha de luz, e permitindo o efeito de distorção causado pelo movimento rápido.

Numa análise mais minuciosa, e para provar o que estou a afirmar, é perfeitamente visível o batimento das asas, como realcei a partir da imagem original:







Espero ter sido esclarecedor.


----------



## jmackworks (22 Out 2012 às 05:06)

hum ...


----------



## vinc7e (22 Out 2012 às 14:23)

Gilmet disse:


> Muito provavelmente, um pássaro em voo. E a avaliar pelas dimensões e côr, diria... um pardal. As fracas condições de iluminação no momento influenciaram a velocidade de captura da foto, aumentando o tempo de recolha de luz, e permitindo o efeito de distorção causado pelo movimento rápido.
> 
> Numa análise mais minuciosa, e para provar o que estou a afirmar, é perfeitamente visível o batimento das asas, como realcei a partir da imagem original:
> 
> ...



Para obter esse efeito o tempo de exposição teria que ser muito elevado (>1s)...logo a imagem ficaria muito mais branca. E, a não ser que a foto tenha sido tirada com  tripé, ficaria mais desfocada.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Out 2012 às 19:05)

Gilmet disse:


> Muito provavelmente, um pássaro em voo. E a avaliar pelas dimensões e côr, diria... um pardal. As fracas condições de iluminação no momento influenciaram a velocidade de captura da foto, aumentando o tempo de recolha de luz, e permitindo o efeito de distorção causado pelo movimento rápido.
> 
> Numa análise mais minuciosa, e para provar o que estou a afirmar, é perfeitamente visível o batimento das asas, como realcei a partir da imagem original:
> 
> ...




Um pardal???? muito grande então!

Não me parece, só de ver o tamanho....


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2012 às 21:35)

vinc7e disse:


> Para obter esse efeito o tempo de exposição teria que ser muito elevado (>1s)...logo a imagem ficaria muito mais branca. E, a não ser que a foto tenha sido tirada com  tripé, ficaria mais desfocada.



Não creio. Tomando como velocidade média de voo do pardal, 30 km/h (_sendo o máximo, 35 km/h_), em 1 segundo viajaria 8,33(3) m, o que faria com que o deslocamento presente na imagem tivesse proporções muito maiores, em função do próprio tamanho a que o objecto está representado. Como tal, para representar o que se vê, não seria necessário um tempo de exposição tão elevado.



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Um pardal???? muito grande então!
> 
> Não me parece, só de ver o tamanho....



Atenção que o pardal não está à mesma distância da lente que está a nuvem. Encontra-se num plano mais próximo, adquirindo portanto maiores proporções relativamente aos planos mais longínquos.


----------



## bluejay (23 Out 2012 às 20:47)

Horseshoe vortex? Vista de ângulo. Sem mais dados é uma explicação tão boa como outra qualquer 

http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/MWR3080.1


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2012 às 20:51)

Ficam aqui os dados da foto, para melhor análise.
F/9; ISO100; 18mm; 1/125 segundos de exposição.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2012 às 20:54)

bluejay disse:


> Horseshoe vortex? Vista de ângulo. Sem mais dados é uma explicação tão boa como outra qualquer
> 
> http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/MWR3080.1



Parece-me uma possível explicação para a situação em causa! Ainda não tinha ouvido falar desse tipo de nuvem!
Para já parece-me a mais plausível, uma vez que não me estava a convencer a hipótese do pássaro.

Obrigado pela dica!

Mais alguém tem explicações alternativas?


----------



## nuvens365 (24 Out 2012 às 10:33)

Olá a todos,

Inclino-me para uma explicação bem mais prosaica... um pêlo no sensor da máquina. 






Cumprimentos,


----------



## Ricardo Martins (24 Out 2012 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

Já que estamos numa de nuvens estranhas, nunca tinha visto tal fenomeno:






crop:






alguem me sabe dizer que nuvens são estas?
não quero dizer asneiras, mas não são cirrocumulos mas baixos demais?
A foto foi tirada ontem cerca das 15H em S. João das Lampas


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2012 às 11:43)

nuvens365 disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Inclino-me para uma explicação bem mais prosaica... um pêlo no sensor da máquina.
> 
> ...



Poderia ser uma hipótese, se todas as fotos que tirei de seguida também tivessem esta "anomalia". Mas esta foi a única onde apareceu...


----------



## nuvens365 (24 Out 2012 às 14:44)

> Poderia ser uma hipótese, se todas as fotos que tirei de seguida também tivessem esta "anomalia". Mas esta foi a única onde apareceu...



Já me aconteceu, quer com uma 50D quer com a 5D mkIII, que ao disparar, a sujidade mude de sitio e alguma dela desaparecer entre frames. O mecanismo de espelho nas SLR provoca sempre alguma vibração, o que pode ser suficiente para deslocar o que quer que esteja em cima do sensor.

Com que máquina, lente e qual foi a abertura que utilizaste?


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2012 às 14:52)

nuvens365 disse:


> Já me aconteceu, quer com uma 50D quer com a 5D mkIII, que ao disparar, a sujidade mude de sitio e alguma dela desaparecer entre frames. O mecanismo de espelho nas SLR provoca sempre alguma vibração, o que pode ser suficiente para deslocar o que quer que esteja em cima do sensor.
> 
> Com que máquina, lente e qual foi a abertura que utilizaste?



Foi com uma D5100, Lente kit 18-55mm, F/9; ISO100; 18mm; 1/125 segundos de exposição.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Out 2012 às 14:11)

pode ser uma rolcloud


----------

